# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  INTERNET SPEED से परेशान समाधान है यहाँ 1000 % Working Tested आजमाए और बताये ????????

## indoree

Boost Your Internet Speed और Optimize Your Internet conncection

----------


## indoree

तो मित्रों पेश है आपके Internet की Speed को बढाने के लिए एक सॉफ्टवेर जो आपकी internet Speed को 5 गुना तक increase करेगा ?????

डाउनलोड करे यह सॉफ्टवेर और इंस्टाल करने के बाद आपके कंप्यूटर की C:\Program Files\Cablenut में जाकर Cabelnut Adjuster को ओपन करे और दी हुई Setting को सेट करे और चित्र में दिए गए Save to Registry पर क्लीक करे फीर कंप्यूटर रिस्टार्ट करे और देखे की कितना फर्क आया है ये उनके लिए काफी मददगार है जो मोबाइल या स्लो कनेक्शन इस्तेमाल करते है??????? 

http://hotfile.com/dl/145902743/6cef...elnut.rar.html

----------


## indoree

मित्रों आजमाए और बताये अभी आगे और भी कमाल की setting बाकि है

----------


## jai 123

बहुत ही अच्छी जानकारी दी आपने
 यहा तो अधिकांश मित्र  इंटरनेट कि धीमी गति से ग्रस्त है 
 और भी अच्छी जानकारी प्रदान करते रहे धन्यवाद

----------


## ajau4u

> तो मित्रों पेश है आपके Internet की Speed को बढाने के लिए एक सॉफ्टवेर जो आपकी internet Speed को 5 गुना तक increase करेगा ?????
> 
> डाउनलोड करे यह सॉफ्टवेर और इंस्टाल करने के बाद आपके कंप्यूटर की C:\Program Files\Cablenut में जाकर Cabelnut Adjuster को ओपन करे और दी हुई Setting को सेट करे और चित्र में दिए गए Save to Registry पर क्लीक करे फीर कंप्यूटर रिस्टार्ट करे और देखे की कितना फर्क आया है ये उनके लिए काफी मददगार है जो मोबाइल या स्लो कनेक्शन इस्तेमाल करते है??????? 
> 
> http://hotfile.com/dl/145902743/6cef...elnut.rar.html




मित्र ये तो सच में कमाल है बहुत बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद आपका 

आगे की Settings भी बताओ मित्र ......रेपो स्वीकार करे .....

----------


## indoree

ध्यांवाद मित्रों अभी आगे और है ........... आपका नाचीज मित्र राज

----------


## badboy123455

*चेक करते हे फिर बताता हू........*

----------


## nirsha

> तो मित्रों पेश है आपके Internet की Speed को बढाने के लिए एक सॉफ्टवेर जो आपकी internet Speed को 5 गुना तक increase करेगा ?????
> 
> डाउनलोड करे यह सॉफ्टवेर और इंस्टाल करने के बाद आपके कंप्यूटर की C:\Program Files\Cablenut में जाकर Cabelnut Adjuster को ओपन करे और दी हुई Setting को सेट करे और चित्र में दिए गए Save to Registry पर क्लीक करे फीर कंप्यूटर रिस्टार्ट करे और देखे की कितना फर्क आया है ये उनके लिए काफी मददगार है जो मोबाइल या स्लो कनेक्शन इस्तेमाल करते है??????? 
> 
> http://hotfile.com/dl/145902743/6cef...elnut.rar.html


मित्र क्या win 7 पर भी कार्य करेगा ?

----------


## indoree

*मित्र क्या win 7 पर भी कार्य करेगा ?*

हा मित्र ये विन्दोव्स ७ पैर भी कम करेगा कयको ये सिर्फ Registry  Ko modify करता हा Registry की value ko increase करता है .........

----------


## nirsha

> *मित्र क्या win 7 पर भी कार्य करेगा ?*
> 
> हा मित्र ये विन्दोव्स ७ पैर भी कम करेगा कयको ये सिर्फ Registry  Ko modify करता हा Registry की value ko increase करता है .........


धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## love birds

> तो मित्रों पेश है आपके Internet की Speed को बढाने के लिए एक सॉफ्टवेर जो आपकी internet Speed को 5 गुना तक increase करेगा ?????
> 
> डाउनलोड करे यह सॉफ्टवेर और इंस्टाल करने के बाद आपके कंप्यूटर की C:\Program Files\Cablenut में जाकर Cabelnut Adjuster को ओपन करे और दी हुई Setting को सेट करे और चित्र में दिए गए Save to Registry पर क्लीक करे फीर कंप्यूटर रिस्टार्ट करे और देखे की कितना फर्क आया है ये उनके लिए काफी मददगार है जो मोबाइल या स्लो कनेक्शन इस्तेमाल करते है??????? 
> 
> http://hotfile.com/dl/145902743/6cef...elnut.rar.html


mitr यहा विंडो 7 में तो ये विंडो ही नहीं है जो अपने दिखाई है वह तो कोई ओर ही खुल रही है ये देखो

----------


## nirsha

> mitr यहा विंडो 7 में तो ये विंडो ही नहीं है जो अपने दिखाई है वह तो कोई ओर ही खुल रही है ये देखो


मित्र windows 7 हमारे सिस्टम मे ये विंडो आ तो रही है

----------


## love birds

> मित्र windows 7 हमारे सिस्टम मे ये विंडो आ तो रही है


bhai image thori badi kar dikhai nahi de rahi  hai

----------


## nirsha

> mitr यहा विंडो 7 में तो ये विंडो ही नहीं है जो अपने दिखाई है वह तो कोई ओर ही खुल रही है ये देखो


मित्र लव जी हमारी इमेज फ़ाइल की साइज  इतनी छोटी है इसे बड़ा करने का क्या तरीका है ?

----------


## ripal

> mitr यहा विंडो 7 में तो ये विंडो ही नहीं है जो अपने दिखाई है वह तो कोई ओर ही खुल रही है ये देखो


मित्र इसकी माहिती तो दो हम काफी दिनों से प्रतिक्सा कर रहे हे.......

----------


## ajau4u

मित्रों XP में तो ये ठीक से काम कर रहा है .....

----------


## VIDROHI NAYAK

गज़ब कर दिया सरकार ....!!!!!!!!!!!! रेपो स्वीकार करें

----------


## indoree

> मित्र इसकी माहिती तो दो हम काफी दिनों से प्रतिक्सा कर रहे हे.......


Windows 7 के लिए मित्र आपको सिर्फ *Adjuster Only Install* करना है और फिर आपकी * \Program Files\Cablenut  Directory* में जाकर Cabelnut Adjuster को ओपन करे और दी हुई Setting को सेट करे और चित्र में दिए गए Save to Registry पर क्लीक करे फीर कंप्यूटर रिस्टार्ट करे और देखे की कितना फर्क आया है

----------


## ajau4u

मित्रों जो Reliance 2g use कर रहे है और यदि net speed से परेशान है तो उपर दी हुई trick के साथ साथ net से SecurityKISS Tunnel नाम का software download कर ले उसके बाद rcomnet apn से connect kare aur SecurityKISS Tunnel ko bhi connect कर ले आपकी नेट स्पीड में काफी तेज़ी आएगी और SecurityKISS Tunnel में फ्री User भी 300 MB/day use कर सकता है इसे एक बार जरुर आजमाए ...

http://www.securitykiss.com/     Click Here To Download

----------


## ajau4u

> मित्रों जो Reliance 2g use कर रहे है और यदि net speed से परेशान है तो उपर दी हुई trick के साथ साथ net से SecurityKISS Tunnel नाम का software download कर ले उसके बाद rcomnet apn से connect kare aur SecurityKISS Tunnel ko bhi connect कर ले आपकी नेट स्पीड में काफी तेज़ी आएगी और SecurityKISS Tunnel में फ्री User भी 300 MB/day use कर सकता है इसे एक बार जरुर आजमाए ...
> 
> http://www.securitykiss.com/     Click Here To Download



आप rcommms apn का इस्तेमाल भी कर सकते हो

----------


## samit171985

> तो मित्रों पेश है आपके Internet की Speed को बढाने के लिए एक सॉफ्टवेर जो आपकी internet Speed को 5 गुना तक increase करेगा ?????
> 
> डाउनलोड करे यह सॉफ्टवेर और इंस्टाल करने के बाद आपके कंप्यूटर की C:\Program Files\Cablenut में जाकर Cabelnut Adjuster को ओपन करे और दी हुई Setting को सेट करे और चित्र में दिए गए Save to Registry पर क्लीक करे फीर कंप्यूटर रिस्टार्ट करे और देखे की कितना फर्क आया है ये उनके लिए काफी मददगार है जो मोबाइल या स्लो कनेक्शन इस्तेमाल करते है??????? 
> 
> http://hotfile.com/dl/145902743/6cef...elnut.rar.html


*
मित्र window vista में काम करेगा ?*

----------


## kajal pandey

प्रिय  सदस्य आपके द्वारा बताये गए सेट्टिंग को change   कर दी हूँ परिणाम के सम्बन्ध मे अभी कुछ कह नहीं पा रही हूँ ,,,देखती हूँ यह उपाय कितना कारगर है

----------


## indoree

> *
> मित्र window vista में काम करेगा ?*


हा मित्र Windows Vista में भी करेगा बस आपको और सभी AVF User को बताना चाहता हू की *Cabelnut Software पूरा नहीं Install करे सिर्फ Adjuster Only* ही Install करे... और आगे अभी बहुत कुछ आने वाला है  मेरे यारा......

----------


## ajau4u

> हा मित्र Windows Vista में भी करेगा बस आपको और सभी AVF User को बताना चाहता हू की *Cabelnut Software पूरा नहीं Install करे सिर्फ Adjuster Only* ही Install करे... और आगे अभी बहुत कुछ आने वाला है  मेरे यारा......


कब तक आएगा indoree ji.....

----------


## indoree

> प्रिय  सदस्य आपके द्वारा बताये गए सेट्टिंग को change   कर दी हूँ परिणाम के सम्बन्ध मे अभी कुछ कह नहीं पा रही हूँ ,,,देखती हूँ यह उपाय कितना कारगर है


मित्र येह सॉफ्टवेर कुछ नहीं है जो कुछ भी वो है *Registry Value* जो की मेरे मित्र जो *Software Engg.* है उन्होंने *Tweek* है for Example *Windows me DEFAULT TTL "Time To Live" 32* होती और हमने इसे 128 Maximum कर दिया है और भी काफी बदलाव किये है ......... Just Try......Raj

----------


## indoree

एक बात और मित्र जितने भी software जैसे Internet Acelerater Plus, Net Booster, DAP, Rocket Speed  
और भी न जाने कितने टाइप के आते है पर वो भी उतना ही करते है शायद....  .......  सब्र रखो मित्र.....

----------


## kajal pandey

वो तो ठीक है किन्तु अभी इस बदलाव का सुपरिणाम मुझे  समझ नहीं आ रहा है ,,,वैसे मै प्रतीक्षा कर रही हूँ

----------


## love birds

> तो मित्रों पेश है आपके Internet की Speed को बढाने के लिए एक सॉफ्टवेर जो आपकी internet Speed को 5 गुना तक increase करेगा ?????
> 
> डाउनलोड करे यह सॉफ्टवेर और इंस्टाल करने के बाद आपके कंप्यूटर की C:\Program Files\Cablenut में जाकर Cabelnut Adjuster को ओपन करे और दी हुई Setting को सेट करे और चित्र में दिए गए Save to Registry पर क्लीक करे फीर कंप्यूटर रिस्टार्ट करे और देखे की कितना फर्क आया है ये उनके लिए काफी मददगार है जो मोबाइल या स्लो कनेक्शन इस्तेमाल करते है??????? 
> 
> http://hotfile.com/dl/145902743/6cef...elnut.rar.html


mitr अगर आप इसका लिंक काही ओर का दे जैसे mediafire  तो सायद हुमर काम अशन हो

----------


## lotus1782

मित्र इस तकनीक का फायदा हुआ है या नहीं अभी कह नहीं सकता .......पता चलते ही बताता हू

----------


## predoctail

> हा मित्र Windows Vista में भी करेगा बस आपको और सभी AVF User को बताना चाहता हू की *Cabelnut Software पूरा नहीं Install करे सिर्फ Adjuster Only* ही Install करे... और आगे अभी बहुत कुछ आने वाला है  मेरे यारा......


Kya yah sabhi connection k liye hai yaani broadband k liye bhi hai ?

----------


## rocky1186

डाउनलोड कर रहा हूँ। मैं रिलायंस 2g काम मे ले रहा हूँ, स्पीड से परेशान हूँ। 6जीबी प्लान है पर स्पीड नहीं है तो क्या फायदा...? securityKISS से 300mb तक क्या स्पीड मिलेगी...? और उसके बाद क्या?

टेस्ट करके देखते हैं..!!! धन्यवाद एक अच्छा सूत्र और विषय है। गति प्रदान करें। रेपों स्वीकारें।

----------


## RANAJI1982

> mitr यहा विंडो 7 में तो ये विंडो ही नहीं है जो अपने दिखाई है वह तो कोई ओर ही खुल रही है ये देखो





> Windows 7 के लिए मित्र आपको सिर्फ *Adjuster Only Install* करना है और फिर आपकी * \Program Files\Cablenut  Directory* में जाकर Cabelnut Adjuster को ओपन करे और दी हुई Setting को सेट करे और चित्र में दिए गए Save to Registry पर क्लीक करे फीर कंप्यूटर रिस्टार्ट करे और देखे की कितना फर्क आया है



मित्र जब विडों 7 मे ये ऎसे खुल रहा है तो फ़िर जो सेटिंग आप बता रहे है ! उसे कैसे करे भाई ये तो बता दो

----------


## RANAJI1982

भाई इस समस्या का हल शीघ्र ही बताये

----------


## rocky1186

> Windows 7 के लिए मित्र आपको सिर्फ *Adjuster Only Install* करना है और फिर आपकी * \Program Files\Cablenut  Directory* में जाकर Cabelnut Adjuster को ओपन करे और दी हुई Setting को सेट करे और चित्र में दिए गए Save to Registry पर क्लीक करे फीर कंप्यूटर रिस्टार्ट करे और देखे की कितना फर्क आया है


मित्र...

कर के देखा, win 2000 ऑप्शन लेकर दी गयी setting कर दी। पर कुछ फर्क नहीं पड़ा।

----------


## rocky1186

> मित्रों जो Reliance 2g use कर रहे है और यदि net speed से परेशान है तो उपर दी हुई trick के साथ साथ net से SecurityKISS Tunnel नाम का software download कर ले उसके बाद rcomnet apn से connect kare aur SecurityKISS Tunnel ko bhi connect कर ले आपकी नेट स्पीड में काफी तेज़ी आएगी और SecurityKISS Tunnel में फ्री User भी 300 MB/day use कर सकता है इसे एक बार जरुर आजमाए ...Attachment 356908
> 
> http://www.securitykiss.com/     Click Here To Download



bhai... kuch fark nahi pad raha.

----------


## RANAJI1982

यार कुछ तो बताओ

----------


## rb908

में टाटा डोकोमो सैमसंग आई ४५० से कम्प्यूटर पर नेट चलता हूँ मेरे लिए भी कुछ बताईये स्पीड बदने के लिए

----------


## indoree

मित्रों पेश है अब कुछ और कंप्यूटर सेट्टिंग जो आपके Internet Speed को और बढाएगी शायद कुछ सेट्टिंग पहले आपको मालूम हो फीर भी काफी सेट्टिंग दे रहा हूँ :::::

Net speed more than 20 %
Open Run in Start menu  Type   *GPEDIT.MSC*
उसके बाद आपको ये करना है 
1.	Administrative templates
2.	Network
3.	Qos Pocket scheduler
4.	     Limit Reservable Bandwidth को enable करके  1 पर सेट करना है .......


औए उसके बाद

----------


## indoree

मित्रों पेश है अब कुछ और कंप्यूटर सेट्टिंग जो आपके Internet Speed को और बढाएगी शायद कुछ सेट्टिंग पहले आपको मालूम हो फीर भी काफी सेट्टिंग दे रहा हूँ :::::

अब आप  youtube,metacafe buffering speed Increase कर सकते है 

With this procedure

steps

1.start
2.run
3.type--system.ini

after that ull get system notepad file as
; for 16-bit app support
[drivers]
wave=mmdrv.dll
timer=timer.drv
[mci]
[driver32]
[386enh]
woafont=dosapp.FON
EGA80WOA.FON=EGA80WOA.FON
EGA40WOA.FON=EGA40WOA.FON
CGA80WOA.FON=CGA80WOA.FON
CGA40WOA.FON=CGA40WOA.FON

jus below this copy  this-------------->
page buffer=1000000Tbps
load=1000000Tbps
download=1000000Tbps
save=1000000Tbps
back=1000000Tbps
search=1000000Tbps
sound=1000000Tbps
webcam=1000000Tbps
voice=1000000Tbps
faxmodemfast=1000000Tbps
update=1000000Tbps



so totally it will look as
; for 16-bit app support
[drivers]
wave=mmdrv.dll
timer=timer.drv
[mci]
[driver32]
[386enh]
woafont=dosapp.FON
EGA80WOA.FON=EGA80WOA.FON
EGA40WOA.FON=EGA40WOA.FON
CGA80WOA.FON=CGA80WOA.FON
CGA40WOA.FON=CGA40WOA.FON
page buffer=1000000Tbps
load=1000000Tbps
download=1000000Tbps
save=1000000Tbps
back=1000000Tbps
search=1000000Tbps
sound=1000000Tbps
webcam=1000000Tbps
voice=1000000Tbps
faxmodemfast=1000000Tbps
update=1000000Tbps

save the notepad filend reboot ur system ये भी करे और फर्क देखे ..........

----------


## love birds

> मित्रों पेश है अब कुछ और कंप्यूटर सेट्टिंग जो आपके Internet Speed को और बढाएगी शायद कुछ सेट्टिंग पहले आपको मालूम हो फीर भी काफी सेट्टिंग दे रहा हूँ :::::
> 
> Net speed more than 20 %
> Open Run in Start menu  Type   *GPEDIT.MSC*
> उसके बाद आपको ये करना है 
> 1.    Administrative templates
> 2.    Network
> 3.    Qos Pocket scheduler
> 4.         Limit Reservable Bandwidth को enable करके  1 पर सेट करना है .......
> ...



मेरे सिस्टम में ये नहीं आ रहा भाई

----------


## indoree

मित्रों एक बात और आपके लिए जानना जरुरी है की* नेट स्पीड का फर्क* अगर आप मोबाइल या डाटा कार्ड use कर रहे है तो ये ध्यान रखे की Network Signal अच्छे आना चाहिए और मैंने Airtel, Idea, Reliance,BSNL के GPRS use किये है लेकिन सबसे अच्छी स्पीड airtel से ही मिलती है और एक बात एक trick है एयरटेल की आगे बताता हूँ ....

----------


## ajau4u

> मित्रों पेश है अब कुछ और कंप्यूटर सेट्टिंग जो आपके Internet Speed को और बढाएगी शायद कुछ सेट्टिंग पहले आपको मालूम हो फीर भी काफी सेट्टिंग दे रहा हूँ :::::
> 
> अब आप  youtube,metacafe buffering speed Increase कर सकते है 
> 
> With this procedure
> 
> steps
> 
> 1.start
> ...


जानकारी के लिए धन्यवाद ...........

----------


## indoree

तो मित्रों पेश है आपके Internet की Speed को बढाने के लिए एक Tweak........

Go to desktop->
My computer-(right click on)->properties->
then go HARDWARE tab->
Device manager->
Now u see a window of Device manager then
go to Ports->
Communication Port(double click on it and Open).
After open u can see a Communication Port properties.
Go the Port Setting:----and now increase ur "Bits per second" to 128000 and 
"Flow control" change to Hardware.   *it's working  1000 %*

----------


## jai 123

> मित्रों एक बात और आपके लिए जानना जरुरी है की* नेट स्पीड का फर्क* अगर आप मोबाइल या डाटा कार्ड use कर रहे है तो ये ध्यान रखे की Network Signal अच्छे आना चाहिए और मैंने Airtel, Idea, Reliance,BSNL के GPRS use किये है लेकिन सबसे अच्छी स्पीड airtel से ही मिलती है और एक बात एक trick है एयरटेल की आगे बताता हूँ ....


आपकी ट्रिक १००० % कार्य कर रही है धन्यवाद ++++++++++

----------


## great_brother

> आपकी ट्रिक १००० % कार्य कर रही है धन्यवाद ++++++++++


:speaker:  :bell:  :bell:  मित्र, मैंने भी ट्रिक को किया तो है प्लीज बताए कि ....ये   mozillla firefox पर भी काम करेगी क्या ?  :bloom:

----------


## indoree

> :speaker:  :bell:  :bell:  मित्र, मैंने भी ट्रिक को किया तो है प्लीज बताए कि ....ये   mozillla firefox पर भी काम करेगी क्या ?


मित्रों मेरी दी होई हर त्रिक्क सभी Browsers पर काम करेगा और सभी windows Plateform पर भी काम  करेगी अभी आगे काफी बाकि है....

----------


## indoree

> आपकी ट्रिक १००० % कार्य कर रही है धन्यवाद ++++++++++


सहयोग के लिए ध्यांवाद मित्र

----------


## rb908

system.ini वाली त्रिक्क सेव नही हो रही ह

----------


## indoree

> system.ini वाली त्रिक्क सेव नही हो रही ह


मित्र system.ini में code पेस्ट करने के बाद CTRL + S दबा के Save करे हो जायेगी अगर फीर भी सेव नहीं हो तो शायद आपकी system.ini File Read only है तो  आप उसे  Command Prompt पर जाकर फाइल फोल्डर लोड करके type करे ATTRIB system.ini -R -S उसके बाद सेव करे हो जायेगी....

----------


## indoree

Good Night मित्रों का मिलते है कुछ नयी Tweak के साथ....

----------


## ajau4u

> Good Night मित्रों का मिलते है कुछ नयी Tweak के साथ....


Gud night मित्र आपकी सारी Tricks 1000% काम कर रही है इसके लिए बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद .....
  आपकी अन्य Tweaks का बेसब्री से इंतज़ार रहेगा :clap::clap:

----------


## great_brother

> मित्र system.ini में code पेस्ट करने के बाद CTRL + S दबा के Save करे हो जायेगी अगर फीर भी सेव नहीं हो तो शायद आपकी system.ini File Read only है तो  आप उसे  Command Prompt पर जाकर फाइल फोल्डर लोड करके type करे ATTRIB system.ini -R -S उसके बाद सेव करे हो जायेगी....


  :speaker:  :bell:    indoore ji बीही save नहीं हो रहा है ये प्रॉब्लम आ रही है     ...  उचित समाधान बताए ........

----------


## great_brother

> मित्र system.ini में code पेस्ट करने के बाद CTRL + S दबा के Save करे हो जायेगी अगर फीर भी सेव नहीं हो तो शायद आपकी system.ini File Read only है तो  आप उसे  Command Prompt पर जाकर फाइल फोल्डर लोड करके type करे ATTRIB system.ini -R -S उसके बाद सेव करे हो जायेगी....


  :speaker:  :bell:    indoore ji कैसे भी save नहीं हो रहा है ये प्रॉब्लम आ रही है     ...  उचित समाधान बताए ........

----------


## RANAJI1982

भाई इंदौरी जी आपसे कई बार विंडो 7 के लिये पूछ चुका हूं ! यार अगर आप के पास कुछ है तो बता दे नही तो मना कर दे

----------


## Black Pearl

> :speaker:  :bell:    indoore ji कैसे भी save नहीं हो रहा है ये प्रॉब्लम आ रही है     ...  उचित समाधान बताए ........


भाई इसके लिए administrator अकाउंट से लोग इन करना पड़ेगा। 

उसके लिए नीचे दिये गए लिंक पर दिये गए  instruction follow करें..


http://www.askvg.com/how-to-enable-a...windows-vista/

ये विधि window 7  के लिए है ।

इसके बाद आप रिस्टार्ट करें, फिर आपको administrator वाले अकाउंट में लोग इन करना है। 

अब आप जब system.ini  फ़ाइल में change करेंगे तो उसे सेव भी कर पाएंगे। 

उम्मीद है आपका काम बन जाएगा 

धन्यवाद

----------


## indoree

> भाई इंदौरी जी आपसे कई बार विंडो 7 के लिये पूछ चुका हूं ! यार अगर आप के पास कुछ है तो बता दे नही तो मना कर दे


मित्र मैंने पहले भी पोस्ट में कहा है की मेरी सारी TRICK Windows 7 में भी कम करेगी क्यों की ये सारी trick सिर्फ Registry ko मोडिफाई करती है आप से अनुरोध है की जो आपको प्रॉब्लम आ रही है उसे चित्र सहित बताये जैसे की उपर 
great_brother  जी ने बताया है आपको समाधान मिल जायेगा ध्यांवाद

----------


## indoree

> भाई इसके लिए administrator अकाउंट से लोग इन करना पड़ेगा। 
> 
> उसके लिए नीचे दिये गए लिंक पर दिये गए  instruction follow करें..
> 
> 
> http://www.askvg.com/how-to-enable-a...windows-vista/
> 
> ये विधि window 7  के लिए है ।
> 
> ...


ब्लैक पर्ल जी का स्वागत है बिलकुल सही कहा मित्र Administrator से लोगिन करे मित्र आपका कम हो जायेगा हमेश यह अद रखे की WINDOWS में Access Denied का मतलब यह होता है या तो फाइल Read Only है तो आप उसे Attrib -R -S Command से सही कर सकते है या फिर Administrator से लोगिन कर के Change कर सकते है ध्यांवाद

----------


## RANAJI1982

> mitr यहा विंडो 7 में तो ये विंडो ही नहीं है जो अपने दिखाई है वह तो कोई ओर ही खुल रही है ये देखो





भाई ये विंडो खुल रही है तो बताये कि कैसे करे

----------


## RANAJI1982

श्रीमान अब तो इमेज भी दे दी अब बताये कि आखिर परेशानी कहां है

----------


## indoree

मित्र आप ये बताये की अपने Cablenut Software Full Install किया है या सिर्फ adjuster Only Install किया है

----------


## RANAJI1982

जैसा कि आप ने विंडो 7 के लिये कहा था adjuster Only

----------


## indoree

> जैसा कि आप ने विंडो 7 के लिये कहा था adjuster Only


तो फीर एक काम  करे मित्र आप Full Install कर ले और जब आप ओपन करेगे तो आपको 56K Cabel ADSL नाम  ke folder मिलेगे आप उनमे से किसी भी  2K फाइल को रन करे फीर देखे और बताये ... ध्यांवाद

----------


## rb908

धन्यवाद भाई हो गयी सेव और त्रिक्क बताओ 



धन्यवाद

----------


## indoree

> धन्यवाद भाई हो गयी सेव और त्रिक्क बताओ 
> 
> 
> 
> धन्यवाद


स्वागत है मित्र  COMMUNICATION PORT वाली भी की है की नहीं जो पहले पोस्ट में दी गई है

----------


## indoree

मित्रों सब्र रखे और ये याद रखे की बूंद बूंद से घड़ा भरता है अगर एक साथ सारी TRICK बता दी तो मजा खत्म हो जायेगा और आप कुछ कन्फुज हो जाओगे इसलिए STEP BY STEP... ध्यांवाद

----------


## rb908

> स्वागत है मित्र  COMMUNICATION PORT वाली भी की है की नहीं जो पहले पोस्ट में दी गई है


हाँ भाई 
अप जो भी त्रिक्क पोस्ट कर रहे हे वो सब एप्लाई की हे 


कोई एसी त्रिक्क बताओ जो ज्यादा से ज्यादा स्पीड बदाये 

धन्यवाद

----------


## indoree

मित्रों अब एक और सॉफ्टवेर आपको मिलेगा जो internet की काफी  सारी utlities के साथ ही आपकी INTERNET SPEED को भी बढायेगा सब्र रखे ..... ध्यांवाद

----------


## RANAJI1982

मित्र अब ये विंडो आ रही है इसे कैसे भरू

----------


## great_brother

> भाई इसके लिए administrator अकाउंट से लोग इन करना पड़ेगा। 
> 
> उसके लिए नीचे दिये गए लिंक पर दिये गए  instruction follow करें..
> 
> 
> http://www.askvg.com/how-to-enable-a...windows-vista/
> 
> ये विधि window 7  के लिए है ।
> 
> ...


  :speaker:  :bell:  :bell:     मित्र, मेरे computer में मैंने  administrator वाले account से ही लाग इन किया है, फिर भी नहीं हो रहा है मदद करे ......  :bloom:

----------


## rb908

> :speaker:  :bell:  :bell:     मित्र, मेरे computer में मैंने  administrator वाले account से ही लाग इन किया है, फिर भी नहीं हो रहा है मदद करे ......


system.ini पर राईट क्लिक करो प्रोपर्टी पर क्लिक करो फिर सिक्योरिटी तब पर जाओ ग्रुप और यूजर नाम में कुछ ओपसन आ रहे होंगे एक एक करके सेलेक्ट करो और एडिट पर क्लिक करो  फूल कंट्रोल एलो करके अपली कर दो एंड ओके हो जायेगा

----------


## predoctail

> system.ini पर राईट क्लिक करो प्रोपर्टी पर क्लिक करो फिर सिक्योरिटी तब पर जाओ ग्रुप और यूजर नाम में कुछ ओपसन आ रहे होंगे एक एक करके सेलेक्ट करो और एडिट पर क्लिक करो  फूल कंट्रोल एलो करके अपली कर दो एंड ओके हो जायेगा


shukriya achha software h net ki speed badh gai.. ek samasya ho gayi data used jaldi kahtm hone lga
leki dhnybad mitr software k liye..

----------


## ajau4u

*आपके Software का इंतजार रहेगा.......*central 14

----------


## ultimate kumar

sir window 7 me to 32 blocks hai aur isme kafi saare hai...

----------


## indoree

> shukriya achha software h net ki speed badh gai.. ek samasya ho gayi data used jaldi kahtm hone lga
> leki dhnybad mitr software k liye..


हा हा हा हा 

ध्यांवाद मित्र स्पीड बढेगी तो डाटा खत्म होगा ही और अगर आपके एरिया में Videocon का नेटवर्क हो तो उसे उपयोग में ले क्योकि सिर्फ videocon हो मात्र Rs. 22 में 1 GB 7 days validety  देता है

----------


## indoree

> shukriya achha software h net ki speed badh gai.. ek samasya ho gayi data used jaldi kahtm hone lga
> leki dhnybad mitr software k liye..





> sir window 7 me to 32 blocks hai aur isme kafi saare hai...


मित्र हिंदी में लिखे और आप post no. 62 देखे आपका कम हो जायेगा

----------


## VIDROHI NAYAK

मित्र आपकी पहले वाली ट्रिक ने स्पीड तो बढ़ा दी थी , पर पुनः २ दिन के बाद वापस वही स्पीड हो गई है

----------


## indoree

> मित्र आपकी पहले वाली ट्रिक ने स्पीड तो बढ़ा दी थी , पर पुनः २ दिन के बाद वापस वही स्पीड हो गई है


मित्र आपने काउ सी त्रिक्क इस्तेमाल की थी बताये

----------


## ajau4u

Indoree जी कहा गायब हो गए आप हम आपके Software का इंतजार कर रहे है

----------


## amrik08

> जानकारी के लिए धन्यवाद ...........


mitar system ko reboot kaise karon or hann system ko reboot karne par mera sara data save rahega yah erase ho jayega jo c drive main hai kirpya bataye .hindi main na likhne ke liye mujhe mafh karna kush problam thi. ok jawab jarur deain

----------


## ajau4u

मित्र reboot का मतलब आप अपने PC को restart करे और आपका सारा डाटा सेव रहेगा

----------


## amrik08

mitar maine aap ki sabhi trik apnai laikin kush bhi farak nahi para .main tata docomo ka net mobile ke thru pc pe chalata hunn .mere pass n95 hai us se hi connect kar ke chalata hunn.jab ke speed to badhne ke bavjud or kamm ho gayi.kirpya kush madad karen.

----------


## VIDROHI NAYAK

> मित्र आपने काउ सी त्रिक्क इस्तेमाल की थी बताये


वो सबसे पहले वाली ट्रिक ...वो रजिस्ट्री वाली

----------


## warish

बहूत सुन्दर thread है . कृपया ज्ञानकोष बढ़ाते रहें .

----------


## apki.rashmi

समस्या तो हमे भी है नेट स्पीड की क्यूकी हम 2g सिम यूज कर रहे है। पर ये सेटिंग हमारे बस की नहीं कुछ समझ नहीं आती। कोई डाइरैक्ट सॉफ्टवेर या तरीका हो तो बताओ प्लीज।

----------


## indoree

mitro aur kuch???????

----------


## itce

> धन्यवाद मित्र


per bhai apkey software main oprating system win 7 nahi hai...to kon sa choose karey windows ME ya 2000

----------


## rb908

भाई मेरी स्पीड तो अब बहुत कम हो गयी है पेज खुलता बी नहीं कई बार रिलोड करना पडता  है

----------


## indoree

> समस्या तो हमे भी है नेट स्पीड की क्यूकी हम 2g सिम यूज कर रहे है। पर ये सेटिंग हमारे बस की नहीं कुछ समझ नहीं आती। कोई डाइरैक्ट सॉफ्टवेर या तरीका हो तो बताओ प्लीज।





> बहूत सुन्दर thread है . कृपया ज्ञानकोष बढ़ाते रहें .





> भाई मेरी स्पीड तो अब बहुत कम हो गयी है पेज खुलता बी नहीं कई बार रिलोड करना पडता  है





> मित्रों अब एक और सॉफ्टवेर आपको मिलेगा जो internet की काफी  सारी utlities के साथ ही आपकी INTERNET SPEED को भी बढायेगा सब्र रखे ..... ध्यांवाद


Mitro Phir se dubara settings kar le aur CCleaner se registery clean kar le..

----------


## indoree

> समस्या तो हमे भी है नेट स्पीड की क्यूकी हम 2g सिम यूज कर रहे है। पर ये सेटिंग हमारे बस की नहीं कुछ समझ नहीं आती। कोई डाइरैक्ट सॉफ्टवेर या तरीका हो तो बताओ प्लीज।





> बहूत सुन्दर thread है . कृपया ज्ञानकोष बढ़ाते रहें .





> भाई मेरी स्पीड तो अब बहुत कम हो गयी है पेज खुलता बी नहीं कई बार रिलोड करना पडता  है





> मित्रों अब एक और सॉफ्टवेर आपको मिलेगा जो internet की काफी  सारी utlities के साथ ही आपकी INTERNET SPEED को भी बढायेगा सब्र रखे ..... ध्यांवाद


Mitro Phir se dubara settings kar le aur CCleaner se registery clean kar le..

----------


## RANAJI1982

मित्र इंदौरी जी आप जो साफ़्ट्वेयर देने वाले थे ! उसका क्या रहा

----------


## ajau4u

> मित्र इंदौरी जी आप जो साफ़्ट्वेयर देने वाले थे ! उसका क्या रहा



  हाँ इंदौरी जी आपके सॉफ्टवेयर का इंतजार है ................

----------


## RANAJI1982

> मित्र इंदौरी जी आप जो साफ़्ट्वेयर देने वाले थे ! उसका क्या रहा





> हाँ इंदौरी जी आपके सॉफ्टवेयर का इंतजार है ................




मित्र इंदौरी जी क्या आप अपने ही सूत्र को भूल चुके है

----------


## ajau4u

> मित्र इंदौरी जी क्या आप अपने ही सूत्र को भूल चुके है



यही लगता है .........

----------


## indoree

mitro software setttings upload kar doo  deta hoo...

----------


## RANAJI1982

हम इंतजार कर रहे है मित्र

----------


## rb908

बहुत बेसब्री से आपकी त्रिक्क का इंतजार है भाई जल्दी करें

----------


## RANAJI1982

> mitro software setttings upload kar doo  deta hoo...





मित्र इंदौरी जी क्या फ़िर से चूरन देकर गायब हो गये भाई

----------


## salil1234

बहुत उपयोगी  सूत्र बनाया है दोस्त. बहुत बहुत बधाई.
सलिल.

----------


## RANAJI1982

यार इंदौरी जी अब तो इंतजार की हद हो चुकी है

----------


## sunnyy02

बहुत उपयोगी सूत्र बनाया है दोस्त. बहुत बहुत बधाई.

----------


## indoree

> मित्र इंदौरी जी क्या फ़िर से चूरन देकर गायब हो गये भाई


Mitro pesh hai Fastnet 99  jo apko *Whois* traceroute aur kafi sari utilities ke sath isme sabse khas hai *Whois iske dwara aap kisi bhi website ke malik ka pata turant laga sakte* hai.... aur iska fayada yah hai ki ye DNS Lookup ki liye nnahi jata hai .....


Download it 
http://hotfile.com/dl/148986751/be59...net99.rar.html

----------


## ajau4u

> Mitro pesh hai Fastnet 99  jo apko *Whois* traceroute aur kafi sari utilities ke sath isme sabse khas hai *Whois iske dwara aap kisi bhi website ke malik ka pata turant laga sakte* hai.... aur iska fayada yah hai ki ye DNS Lookup ki liye nnahi jata hai .....
> 
> 
> Download it 
> http://hotfile.com/dl/148986751/be59...net99.rar.html


इसे इस्तेमाल कैसे करना है इंदौरी जी ???????

----------


## indoree

> इसे इस्तेमाल कैसे करना है इंदौरी जी ???????


Rar File ko Extract karke fastnet99.exe ko install kar le aur fir Start menu se open karle bus baki ka kaam ye khud kar lega aur dekhe yeh kya -2 kam kar sakta hai......*istemal kare pfir vishwas kare...*

----------


## ajau4u

इंदौरी जी Slow net की वजह से Download नहीं हो पा रहा है कृपया Mediafire का लिंक दे

----------


## indoree

> इंदौरी जी Slow net की वजह से Download नहीं हो पा रहा है कृपया Mediafire का लिंक दे


Mitra mediafile me Account nahi hai yahi se download kar le ho jayega...

----------


## devkasnia

http://filetram.com/download/file/347510025/fastnet

आप ये इसतमाल करे

----------


## ajau4u

> http://filetram.com/download/file/347510025/fastnet
> 
> आप ये इसतमाल करे


धन्यवाद मित्र.......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

बहुत ही शानदार सूत्र बनाया है ।

----------


## draculla

> तो मित्रों पेश है आपके Internet की Speed को बढाने के लिए एक सॉफ्टवेर जो आपकी internet Speed को 5 गुना तक increase करेगा ?????
> 
> डाउनलोड करे यह सॉफ्टवेर और इंस्टाल करने के बाद आपके कंप्यूटर की C:\Program Files\Cablenut में जाकर Cabelnut Adjuster को ओपन करे और दी हुई Setting को सेट करे और चित्र में दिए गए Save to Registry पर क्लीक करे फीर कंप्यूटर रिस्टार्ट करे और देखे की कितना फर्क आया है ये उनके लिए काफी मददगार है जो मोबाइल या स्लो कनेक्शन इस्तेमाल करते है??????? 
> 
> http://hotfile.com/dl/145902743/6cef...elnut.rar.html




बंधू वाकई में आपका सॉफ्टवेर लाजबाब है......इससे तो देरी से खुलने वाली साईट भी तेजी से खुल रही है.
जैसे  www.irctc.co.in

+ rep dude

----------


## indoree

> बंधू वाकई में आपका सॉफ्टवेर लाजबाब है......इससे तो देरी से खुलने वाली साईट भी तेजी से खुल रही है.
> जैसे  www.irctc.co.in
> 
> + rep dude


धन्यवाद मित्र....धन्यवाद

----------


## mahaanindia

fastnet99 को Internet Download Manager [Idm] मे कैसे उपयोग करें Internet Explorer में तो कुछ स्पीड बढ गयी लगती है कृपया Download के लिये भी कोई सुझाव दिजिये ।

----------


## love.15

bhai mujhe batye ki (wi fi) ki rang kese badai jaye modem he zte  531b rang sirf 100 fit tak he use kese 300 fit tak kara jaye

----------


## indoree

> fastnet99 को Internet Download Manager [Idm] मे कैसे उपयोग करें Internet Explorer में तो कुछ स्पीड बढ गयी लगती है कृपया Download के लिये भी कोई सुझाव दिजिये ।


Mitra Diye gaye sutra ki *sari setting kar le* aur IDM me koi settings ki jarurat nahi aur aap *System.ini settings jaroor* kare IDM Fast Ho Jayega...... Aur Koi Lite Browse  use kare jaise ki *Google Crome*

----------


## indoree

> bhai mujhe batye ki (wi fi) ki rang kese badai jaye modem he zte  531b rang sirf 100 fit tak he use kese 300 fit tak kara jaye


Mitra Range badane ka koi software nahi aata hai...

----------


## haitohai007

हर बार कोड डालना होगा क्या

----------


## rb908

> Mitro *Leagal Aggrement* ki vajah se kuch bata nahi sakta nahi to Only Rs. 1 = 1Gb 3g With 21mbps.. Speeeedddd


pm करदी जिए                              भाई

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> Mitro *Leagal Aggrement* ki vajah se kuch bata nahi sakta nahi to Only Rs. 1 = 1Gb 3g With 21mbps.. Speeeedddd


मित्र पी यम कर सकते हो क्या आप ।

----------


## jai 123

> Mitro *Leagal Aggrement* ki vajah se kuch bata nahi sakta nahi to Only Rs. 1 = 1Gb 3g With 21mbps.. Speeeedddd


इंदौरी जी इतने काम कि बात जरूर बताइए

----------


## love.15

> Mitra Range badane ka koi software nahi aata hai...


ok bhai    thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## spiritual

dude,it works!

----------


## navneet01

> Mitro *Leagal Aggrement* ki vajah se kuch bata nahi sakta nahi to Only Rs. 1 = 1Gb 3g With 21mbps.. Speeeedddd


मित्र  pm ही कर दो ..... धन्यवाद

----------


## webshow

मैं ने आपके दिये हुए तरीके को अपना तो मेरा ऐर्टल ब्रॉडबांड फ़ास्ट होगया। धन्यवाद आपका
मगर दो दिन बाद फिर वहीं वापस यानी स्लो होगया।
अब बताए मैं क्या करूं इंदूरी जी।

----------


## VIDROHI NAYAK

> मैं ने आपके दिये हुए तरीके को अपना तो मेरा ऐर्टल ब्रॉडबांड फ़ास्ट होगया। धन्यवाद आपका
> मगर दो दिन बाद फिर वहीं वापस यानी स्लो होगया।
> अब बताए मैं क्या करूं इंदूरी जी।


आप अपने मोडेम को रिसेट कर लीजिए....मेरे साथ भी  ऐसा ही हुआ था

----------


## Rajeev

> आप अपने मोडेम को रिसेट कर लीजिए....मेरे साथ भी  ऐसा ही हुआ था


विद्रोही नायक जी मोडेम को रिसेट किस प्रकार करूँ, कृपया विस्तारपूर्वक बताएं ?

----------


## webshow

> आप अपने मोडेम को रिसेट कर लीजिए....मेरे साथ भी  ऐसा ही हुआ था



मित्र मोडम को रिसट कैसे करते हैं?

----------


## VIDROHI NAYAK

> मित्र मोडम को रिसट कैसे करते हैं?


आप अपने मोडेम के पेनल पे जाकर उसे पूरी तरह से रिबूट कर लें जैसा मोबाईल में होता है ! उसके बाद फिर से अपनी कांफ्रिगेशन दें ! प्रत्येक मोडेम के लिए एक सर्वर होता है जो बीएसएनएल के लिए 192.168.1.1 है 
जिसको की एड्रेस बार में डालने पर मोडेम के पेनल तक पहुंचा जा सकता है ! आप मोडेम पे देखिये वाहन इसका ज़िक्र होगा ! दूसरा तरीका है की प्रत्येक मोडेम में एक छेंद होता है जहाँ पर भी पिन डालकर उसे रीसेट किया जा सकता है !
आप विधिवत जानकारी अपने सर्विस प्रोवाईडर से प्राप्त कर लीजिए

----------


## indoree

> मैं ने आपके दिये हुए तरीके को अपना तो मेरा ऐर्टल ब्रॉडबांड फ़ास्ट होगया। धन्यवाद आपका
> मगर दो दिन बाद फिर वहीं वापस यानी स्लो होगया।
> अब बताए मैं क्या करूं इंदूरी जी।





> आप अपने मोडेम को रिसेट कर लीजिए....मेरे साथ भी  ऐसा ही हुआ था





> विद्रोही नायक जी मोडेम को रिसेट किस प्रकार करूँ, कृपया विस्तारपूर्वक बताएं ?





> मित्र मोडम को रिसट कैसे करते हैं?





> आप अपने मोडेम के पेनल पे जाकर उसे पूरी तरह से रिबूट कर लें जैसा मोबाईल में होता है ! उसके बाद फिर से अपनी कांफ्रिगेशन दें ! प्रत्येक मोडेम के लिए एक सर्वर होता है जो बीएसएनएल के लिए 192.168.1.1 है 
> जिसको की एड्रेस बार में डालने पर मोडेम के पेनल तक पहुंचा जा सकता है ! आप मोडेम पे देखिये वाहन इसका ज़िक्र होगा ! दूसरा तरीका है की प्रत्येक मोडेम में एक छेंद होता है जहाँ पर भी पिन डालकर उसे रीसेट किया जा सकता है !
> आप विधिवत जानकारी अपने सर्विस प्रोवाईडर से प्राप्त कर लीजिए


धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## indoree

[QUOTE=webshow;1011630][SIZE=4][COLOR=#ff8c00]

[QUOTE=VIDROHI NAYAK;1011690]

[QUOTE=Rajeev;1011744]




> मित्र मोडम को रिसट कैसे करते हैं?


धन्यवाद मित्र...............

----------


## webshow

आपके सुझाऊ के लिये धन्यवाद
पर मेरे पास ऐसी कोई जानकारी नहीं है
और हां मैं अपने सर्विस प्रोवाईडर से प्राप्त कर सकता हूं।
एक बार फिर से धन्यवाद आपका

----------


## indoree

एक बार फिर से धन्यवाद आपका

----------


## jai 123

मित्रों इंटरनेट एक्सप्लोरर १० की गति अन्य ब्रावजरो की तुलना मैं अधिक तेज है आप स्वयं प्रयोग करके देखे         धन्यवाद http://ie.microsoft.com/testdrive/in...s/default.html

----------


## indoree

*All world TV Channel Free Free Free Freeeeeee
DishNetPc TV Player V1.1 Full Free Free Free Freee
*
JOIN OVER 1,000,000 VIEWERS WATCHING LIVE SATELLITE TV ON PC!
Live TV on PC Software for Windows
1. What if You NEVER had to Pay for Satellite TV or Cable Ever Again? 
2. Sick and Tired of Family or Friends Taking Over the Big Screen TV? 
3. Bored with Your TV Software? Ready to Watch Real TV on Your PC? 
OVER 10,000 Premium TV on PC Channels, Radio Stations, and Prime-Time Videos On Demand! CHOOSE FROM YOUR FAVORITE TV CHANNELS! 
PLUS CHANNELS FROM FOX, BBC, SKY, CBC, TVA, AND MORE!
WATCH LIVE SPORTS ON PC! VINTAGE SPORTS! HUGE SPORTS VARIETY!!

*Download link* 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?3f72mdm9aneujkw

----------


## indoree

ये अच्छी बात नहीं है ध्यांवाद  Raj

----------


## indoree

Originally Posted by kundansinghpagal  
दोस्त डाटा कार्ड की स्पीड बढाने का कोई तरीका है ? मेरे पास huawei की डिवाइस है और टाटा डोकोमो का 2G प्लान इस्तेमाल करता हु
 Originally Posted by kundansinghpagal  
या फिर नेट की स्पीड या downloding स्पीड बढाने का कोई तरीका ?
INTERNET SPEED से परेशान समाधान है यहाँ 1000 % Working Tested आजमाए और बताये ???????
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=11757&page=14

मित्र मेरे द्वारा बनाया गया सूत्र पर पधारे ......

----------


## indoree

> मित्र डोकोमो के साथ डाउनलोडिंग स्पीड 15 -१७ kbps  रहती है


मित्र यहाँ पर में आपको मोबाइल नेटवर्क के बारे में बताता हूँ *सिर्फ 2G* के लिए 

1  Airtel      Downloding   20kbps to 40kbps सिर्फ 2g मोड में ही इस्तेमाल करे  
2  Idea      Downloding   15kbps to 30kbps सिर्फ 3g मोड में ही इस्तेमाल करे    
3. Docomo Downloding   10kbps to 20kbps सिर्फ 2g मोड में ही इस्तेमाल करे क्योकि 3g नहीं करने देता है     
4. Vediocon    Downloding   8kbps to 12kbps सिर्फ 2g मोड 3g नहीं है
4  Bsnl           Downloding   20kbps to 50kbps सिर्फ 3g मोड में ही इस्तेमाल करे    
5  Vodafone 12kbps to 25kbps सिर्फ 2g मोड में ही इस्तेमाल करे क्योकि 3g नहीं करने देता है     
6  Reliance GSM   12kbps to 25kbps 2g या 3g किसी में भी इस्तेमाल करो 
७  Reliance  CDMA  20kbps to 40kbps 2g या 3g किसी में भी इस्तेमाल करो 

*उपरोक्त सभी मैंने खुद चेक किये है राज*

----------


## kundansinghpagal

> मित्र यहाँ पर में आपको मोबाइल नेटवर्क के बारे में बताता हूँ *सिर्फ 2G* के लिए 
> 
> 1  Airtel      Downloding   20kbps to 40kbps सिर्फ 2g मोड में ही इस्तेमाल करे  
> 2  Idea      Downloding   15kbps to 30kbps सिर्फ 3g मोड में ही इस्तेमाल करे    
> 3. Docomo Downloding   10kbps to 20kbps सिर्फ 2g मोड में ही इस्तेमाल करे क्योकि 3g नहीं करने देता है     
> 4. Vediocon    Downloding   8kbps to 12kbps सिर्फ 2g मोड 3g नहीं है
> 4  Bsnl           Downloding   20kbps to 50kbps सिर्फ 3g मोड में ही इस्तेमाल करे    
> 5  Vodafone 12kbps to 25kbps सिर्फ 2g मोड में ही इस्तेमाल करे क्योकि 3g नहीं करने देता है     
> 6  Reliance GSM   12kbps to 25kbps 2g या 3g किसी में भी इस्तेमाल करो 
> ...


जानकारी के लिए धन्यवाद् मित्र , इन सब में तो बीएसएनएल ही ठीक लग रहा है.

----------


## kundansinghpagal

> *All world TV Channel Free Free Free Freeeeeee
> DishNetPc TV Player V1.1 Full Free Free Free Freee
> *
> JOIN OVER 1,000,000 VIEWERS WATCHING LIVE SATELLITE TV ON PC!
> Live TV on PC Software for Windows
> 1. What if You NEVER had to Pay for Satellite TV or Cable Ever Again? 
> 2. Sick and Tired of Family or Friends Taking Over the Big Screen TV? 
> 3. Bored with Your TV Software? Ready to Watch Real TV on Your PC? 
> OVER 10,000 Premium TV on PC Channels, Radio Stations, and Prime-Time Videos On Demand! CHOOSE FROM YOUR FAVORITE TV CHANNELS! 
> ...




मित्र ये लिंक काम नहीं कर रही कृपया दूसरी लिंक देने की कृपा करें

----------


## ajau4u

टाटा डोकोमो का नेट चलकर देखो मित्रो बहुत ही बड़िया और सबसे सस्ता है .......

----------


## pteicollege

> *All world TV Channel Free Free Free Freeeeeee
> DishNetPc TV Player V1.1 Full Free Free Free Freee
> *
> JOIN OVER 1,000,000 VIEWERS WATCHING LIVE SATELLITE TV ON PC!
> Live TV on PC Software for Windows
> 1. What if You NEVER had to Pay for Satellite TV or Cable Ever Again? 
> 2. Sick and Tired of Family or Friends Taking Over the Big Screen TV? 
> 3. Bored with Your TV Software? Ready to Watch Real TV on Your PC? 
> OVER 10,000 Premium TV on PC Channels, Radio Stations, and Prime-Time Videos On Demand! CHOOSE FROM YOUR FAVORITE TV CHANNELS! 
> ...


यहाँ तो कुछ नहीं हाय दोस्तों

----------


## indoree

> यहाँ तो कुछ नहीं हाय दोस्तों





> मित्र ये लिंक काम नहीं कर रही कृपया दूसरी लिंक देने की कृपा करें


*New Download Link* 

https://hotfile.com/dl/154936503/103..._Full.rar.html

----------


## indoree

<a href="https://hotfile.com/dl/154936503/103b90a/DishNetPc_TV_Player_V1.1_Full.rar.html">https://hotfile.com/dl/154936503/103b90a/DishNetPc_TV_Player_V1.1_Full.rar.html</a>

----------


## RANAJI1982

> <a href="https://hotfile.com/dl/154936503/103b90a/DishNetPc_TV_Player_V1.1_Full.rar.html">https://hotfile.com/dl/154936503/103b90a/DishNetPc_TV_Player_V1.1_Full.rar.html</a>


ये क्या है इंदौरी जी

----------


## ajay jangra

धन्यवाद मित्र! आप की विधि १००० नहीं बल्कि १००००% काम करती है|

----------


## ajay jangra

> तो मित्रों पेश है आपके Internet की Speed को बढाने के लिए एक Tweak........
> 
> Go to desktop->
> My computer-(right click on)->properties->
> then go HARDWARE tab->
> Device manager->
> Now u see a window of Device manager then
> go to Ports->
> Communication Port(double click on it and Open).
> ...


मैं हरियाणा से हूँ मित्र! आप की ये ट्रिक गांव में तो मस्त काम करती है, लेकिन मैं दिन में मार्केट में काम करता हूँ तो वहाँ थोड़ी धीमी हो जाती है, ऐसा क्यों होता है|कोई ऐसी ट्रिक दो जिससे मार्केट में भी अच्छी गति मिल सके|

----------


## indoree

> ये क्या है इंदौरी जी


*Dishnet TV का HTML Link है किसी मित्र को चाहिए था ...*




> धन्यवाद मित्र! आप की विधि १००० नहीं बल्कि १००००% काम करती है|


*स्वागत और ध्यंवाद मित्र* 




> मैं हरियाणा से हूँ मित्र! आप की ये ट्रिक गांव में तो मस्त काम करती है, लेकिन मैं दिन में मार्केट में काम करता हूँ तो वहाँ थोड़ी धीमी हो जाती है, ऐसा क्यों होता है|कोई ऐसी ट्रिक दो जिससे मार्केट में भी अच्छी गति मिल सके|


*मार्केट में किस चीज से इन्टरनेट चलाते हो मित्र*

----------


## ajay jangra

> *Dishnet TV का HTML Link है किसी मित्र को चाहिए था ...*
> 
> 
> 
> *स्वागत और ध्यंवाद मित्र* 
> 
> 
> 
> *मार्केट में किस चीज से इन्टरनेट चलाते हो मित्र*


आईडिया नेट सेत्टर से चलता हूँ मित्र! और गाँव में भी उसी का प्रयोग करता हूँ टाटा डोकोमो २जी के साथ|

----------


## indoree

> आईडिया नेट सेत्टर से चलता हूँ मित्र! और गाँव में भी उसी का प्रयोग करता हूँ टाटा डोकोमो २जी के साथ|


मित्र आपको प्रॉब्लम सिग्नल की वजह से आती है और फिर थोडा कंप्यूटर की स्पीड से भी फर्क पड़ता है .....

----------


## raj@2009

shri man ji mere pas tata photon whiz hai usme speet bahut kam aa rahi hai mujhi iski speet badane ke liye kiya karna chahiye

----------


## indoree

> shri man ji mere pas tata photon whiz hai usme speet bahut kam aa rahi hai mujhi iski speet badane ke liye kiya karna chahiye


मित्र आप पहले पेज से देखे काफी साडी Trick दी गयी है उन्हें इस्तमाल करे आप को फर्क जरुर मिलेगा .... धन्यवाद....

----------


## ajay jangra

> मित्र आपको प्रॉब्लम सिग्नल की वजह से आती है और फिर थोडा कंप्यूटर की स्पीड से भी फर्क पड़ता है .....


सिग्नल तो पूरा अत है मित्र! कंप्यूटर की स्पीड का क्या करना होगा?

----------


## indoree

> सिग्नल तो पूरा अत है मित्र! कंप्यूटर की स्पीड का क्या करना होगा?


मित्र रेम बढ़वा लो अभी कीतनी है १ जीबी बडवा और ...... फिर देखो..... और गूगल क्रोम युस करो सबसे बेहतर और स्पीड भी अच्छी आती है .....

----------


## donsplender

जो मित्र इन्टरनेट स्पीड को लेकर परेशान है वो ये ब्राउजर ट्राय करके देखें 
http://www.maxthon.com/
ये अन्य ब्राउजरों से लगभग 200 प्रतिशत ज्यादा फास्ट है । ट्राय करें । मैं इसका पोर्टेबल वर्जन इस्तमाल कर रहा हूं ।

----------


## indoree

वाह मित्र आपके पास हीरो होंडा की Don Splender दोनों है ....

----------


## donsplender

> वाह मित्र आपके पास हीरो होंडा की Don Splender दोनों है ....


मित्र नाम का सनिध विच्छेद करने के लिए धन्यवाद ! पर मित्रता का सनिध विच्छेद मत करना उसमें आपका हमारा और अन्तरवासना फोरम के सभी मित्रों का जुडाव बना रहना चाहीये ।

----------


## indoree

> मित्र नाम का सनिध विच्छेद करने के लिए धन्यवाद ! पर मित्रता का सनिध विच्छेद मत करना उसमें आपका हमारा और अन्तरवासना फोरम के सभी मित्रों का जुडाव बना रहना चाहीये ।


बहोत ही बढिया मित्र आपका अभिनन्दन

----------


## indoree

मित्रों ये सूत्र आपको कैसे लगा और कुछ नया लाते है इस सूत्र पर जल्द ही  ..  *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## Rajeev

> मित्रों ये सूत्र आपको कैसे लगा और कुछ नया लाते है इस सूत्र पर जल्द ही  ..  *राज इंदोरी*


इंदोरी जी, मुझे तो ये सूत्र बहुत अच्छा लगा |
आपके इन्टरनेट के नुस्खों की वजह से हमें बहुत फायदा हुआ |
जिसके लिए हम तहे दिल से आपका शुक्रिया करते है |

----------


## ronythedon

HI ALL YAHAN PAR DIYE GAYE TRICKS SE MERE INTERNET CONNECTION KI SPEED DEFINATELY BADHI HAIN

SEE THE RESULTS

*BEFORE TRICKS*
DOWNLOAD     UPLOAD SPEED

0.11 MBPS      0.05 MBPS

AFTER TRICKS

0.17 MBPS      0.09 MBPS

MAIN VODAFONE 2G ISTEMAL KAR RAHUN OR MUJHE SIRF 4 LINE TAK HI SIGNAL MIL RAHA HAIN. AGAR YE JYADA HOTA TO SAYAD RESULT OR BHI ACHH HOTA.

ANYWAYS.

THANKS YOU FOR PROVIDING THIS INFORMATION

----------


## ravi chacha

......................

----------


## navneet01

> तो मित्रों पेश है आपके Internet की Speed को बढाने के लिए एक Tweak........
> 
> Go to desktop->
> My computer-(right click on)->properties->
> then go HARDWARE tab->
> Device manager->
> Now u see a window of Device manager then
> go to Ports->
> Communication Port(double click on it and Open).
> ...


मित्र क्या ये ब्राडबेंड बीएसएनएल के लिए भी काम करेगा या उसके लिए कुछ अलग ....................

----------


## 27saalkaboy

बीएसएनएल ने मेरे नंबर पर से इन्टरनेट की गति को कम कर दिया है अब पहले की  अपेक्षा 5 % ही आ रही है यानि 15kbps | पहले मुझे अधिकतम 420kbps की गति से  इन्टरनेट की सुविधा मिल रही थी जिसके लिए मैंने केवल 270 रूपये का 10Gb का  प्लान हर महीने लेता था | अब क्या करूँ सरे तरीके फेल हो गये है | कोई तो  उपाय होगा ....... प्रतीक्षा में आप सबका ...... दोस्त ...

----------


## Rajeev

> बीएसएनएल ने मेरे नंबर पर से इन्टरनेट की गति को कम कर दिया है अब पहले की  अपेक्षा 5 % ही आ रही है यानि 15kbps | पहले मुझे अधिकतम 420kbps की गति से  इन्टरनेट की सुविधा मिल रही थी जिसके लिए मैंने केवल 270 रूपये का 10Gb का  प्लान हर महीने लेता था | अब क्या करूँ सरे तरीके फेल हो गये है | कोई तो  उपाय होगा ....... प्रतीक्षा में आप सबका ...... दोस्त ...


आप कहाँ से है मित्र ?

----------


## 27saalkaboy

Near Khurja Bulandshahr U.P. West.

----------


## 27saalkaboy

बीएसएनएल ने मेरे नंबर पर से इन्टरनेट की गति को कम कर दिया है अब पहले की  अपेक्षा 5 % ही आ रही है यानि 15kbps | पहले मुझे अधिकतम 420kbps की गति से  इन्टरनेट की सुविधा मिल रही थी जिसके लिए मैंने केवल 270 रूपये का 10Gb का  प्लान हर महीने लेता था | अब क्या करूँ सरे तरीके फेल हो गये है | कोई तो  उपाय होगा ....... प्रतीक्षा में आप सबका ...... दोस्त ...भाई लोगों मेरे लिए क्या कोई समाधान है ?

----------


## indoree

> बीएसएनएल ने मेरे नंबर पर से इन्टरनेट की गति को कम कर दिया है अब पहले की  अपेक्षा 5 % ही आ रही है यानि 15kbps | पहले मुझे अधिकतम 420kbps की गति से  इन्टरनेट की सुविधा मिल रही थी जिसके लिए मैंने केवल 270 रूपये का 10Gb का  प्लान हर महीने लेता था | अब क्या करूँ सरे तरीके फेल हो गये है | कोई तो  उपाय होगा ....... प्रतीक्षा में आप सबका ...... दोस्त ...भाई लोगों मेरे लिए क्या कोई समाधान है ?



आप BSNL NETWORK को 3G मोड में युस करे ....

----------


## sarfira

mitra ADSL ka speed badhaneke liye kya upaya hai kripaya batakar help kare dhanyabaad

----------


## indoree

> mitra ADSL ka speed badhaneke liye kya upaya hai kripaya batakar help kare dhanyabaad


मित्र कुछ पेज पलट लो यहाँ पर Cabelnut software दिया गया है उससे काफी फर्क पद जायेगा ... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## sameer.kumar

मेरे पास mts m blaze है शुरुआत में यह 1800kbps से  2000kbps तक स्पीड देता था बट अब तो 500kbps से अधिक नहीं देता कभी कभार  900kbps तक पहुँच जाता 
इसकी  मैक्सिमम स्पीड 3.2mbps है 
अधिक से अधिक स्पीड प्राप्त करने के लिए उपाए बताये

----------


## anupam007

> मित्र...
> 
> कर के देखा, win 2000 ऑप्शन लेकर दी गयी setting कर दी। पर कुछ फर्क नहीं पड़ा।


jee haa koi fark nahi pada...........maine bhi kar ke dekhi ?

----------


## indoree

> jee haa koi fark nahi pada...........maine bhi kar ke dekhi ?


मित्र फर्क पढता है लेकिन य एकोई जादू नहीं है और काफी कुछ मोबाइल नेटवर्क और उनके सिग्नल से भी फर्क पढता है आप अगर पूरा सूत्र देखंगे तो काफी लोगो को इसका फायदा हुआ है और इसे खुद मैंने भी महसूस किया और इसे टेस्ट करने के लिए मैंने मध्य प्रदेश के लगभग सभी मोबाइल कंपनी की सिम को लेकर खुद चलाया है और सबसे ज्यादा स्पीड सिर्फ एयरटेल 2G MODE और बीएसएनएल 3G MODE में मिलती है  ... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## missindia

नमस्कार इन्दोरी जी. मेरा एक फ्रेंड अपने नेट की स्पीड कई गुना बड़ा लेता है. एक बार मैंने देखा था की irctc की साईट जो चलती ही नहीं है. उसने उसकी स्पीड किसी जेट प्लेन की तरह कर दी थी. पर उसने मुझे इसका तरीका नहीं बताया. मेरे पास tikona broadband का नेट लगा है स्पीड 512 kbps है. win 7 में इसकी स्पीड कितने गुना बड़ा सकते है और कैसे. आप मुझे डिटेल में सब बता सके तो आप की आभारी सहूंगी.

----------


## anupam007

indoree ji kya koi option bhi hai jaisa missindia ne kaha www.irctc.co.in website ko fast kar sakoon...

----------


## anupam007

> मित्र फर्क पढता है लेकिन य एकोई जादू नहीं है और काफी कुछ मोबाइल नेटवर्क और उनके सिग्नल से भी फर्क पढता है आप अगर पूरा सूत्र देखंगे तो काफी लोगो को इसका फायदा हुआ है और इसे खुद मैंने भी महसूस किया और इसे टेस्ट करने के लिए मैंने मध्य प्रदेश के लगभग सभी मोबाइल कंपनी की सिम को लेकर खुद चलाया है और सबसे ज्यादा स्पीड सिर्फ एयरटेल 2G MODE और बीएसएनएल 3G MODE में मिलती है ... *राज इंदोरी*


ho sakta hai indoree bhaiya maine settings galat kiya ho kyonki main window 7 use karta hoon aur *manual tweak screen (window 2000)* mein set kiya hai....

----------


## indoree

> नमस्कार इन्दोरी जी. मेरा एक फ्रेंड अपने नेट की स्पीड कई गुना बड़ा लेता है. एक बार मैंने देखा था की irctc की साईट जो चलती ही नहीं है. उसने उसकी स्पीड किसी जेट प्लेन की तरह कर दी थी. पर उसने मुझे इसका तरीका नहीं बताया. मेरे पास tikona broadband का नेट लगा है स्पीड 512 kbps है. win 7 में इसकी स्पीड कितने गुना बड़ा सकते है और कैसे. आप मुझे डिटेल में सब बता सके तो आप की आभारी सहूंगी.


मित्रों इस पुरे सूत्र पर काफी टिप्स दी गयी है आप उनका इस्तेमाल कर सकते है और irctc को आप विन्दोव्स के इन्टरनेट एक्सप्लोरर पर चलाओ तो ये अच्छा चलता है ...

----------


## indoree

> ho sakta hai indoree bhaiya maine settings galat kiya ho kyonki main window 7 use karta hoon aur *manual tweak screen (window 2000)* mein set kiya hai....


मित्र कोई बात नहीं वो काम जरुर करेगा और जैसे जैसे विन्दोव्स अपडेट होता है उसकी प्रोसेस स्पीड कम हो जाती है अगर देखा जाए तो विन्दोव्स ७ के लिए चार  जी बी रेम और प्रोसेसर 3GHZ के आस पास हो तो वो काफी फास्ट चलेगा ....

----------


## indoree

> नमस्कार इन्दोरी जी. मेरा एक फ्रेंड अपने नेट की स्पीड कई गुना बड़ा लेता है. एक बार मैंने देखा था की irctc की साईट जो चलती ही नहीं है. उसने उसकी स्पीड किसी जेट प्लेन की तरह कर दी थी. पर उसने मुझे इसका तरीका नहीं बताया. मेरे पास tikona broadband का नेट लगा है स्पीड 512 kbps है. win 7 में इसकी स्पीड कितने गुना बड़ा सकते है और कैसे. आप मुझे डिटेल में सब बता सके तो आप की आभारी सहूंगी.


मित्र इसका भी एक कारण है जैसा में यहाँ इंदौर में किया करता था पहले इंटेरनेट in2 केबल से चलता था और और वहा पर एक सर्वर था और किसी कारणों से उसका एडमिन पास्वोर्ड मुझे पता था तो में सर्वर के सॉफ्टवेर में जाकर अपनी स्पीड मनचाही कर लेता था और काम होने के बाद उसे उसकी यथास्थिति में कर देता था और अभी भी यहाँ पर कुछ जगह ऐसा होता है ... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## gill1313

> *All world TV Channel Free Free Free Freeeeeee
> DishNetPc TV Player V1.1 Full Free Free Free Freee
> *
> JOIN OVER 1,000,000 VIEWERS WATCHING LIVE SATELLITE TV ON PC!
> Live TV on PC Software for Windows
> 1. What if You NEVER had to Pay for Satellite TV or Cable Ever Again? 
> 2. Sick and Tired of Family or Friends Taking Over the Big Screen TV? 
> 3. Bored with Your TV Software? Ready to Watch Real TV on Your PC? 
> OVER 10,000 Premium TV on PC Channels, Radio Stations, and Prime-Time Videos On Demand! CHOOSE FROM YOUR FAVORITE TV CHANNELS! 
> ...


ये लिंक तो काम नहीं कर रहा 
भाई मदद करें धनियाबाद

----------


## indoree

> ये लिंक तो काम नहीं कर रहा 
> भाई मदद करें धनियाबाद


मित्र ये फाइल मेरे पास से भी डिलीट हो गयी है आप Readon TV player का उपयोग करे फ्री है और पूरी दुनिया भर के चेनल है और साथ थी अडुल्ट चेनल भी दीखते है मैंने टेस्ट किया है लेकिन इसे इंस्टाल करने के लिए Dotnet के भी जरुरत पड़ेगी .. डाउनलोड यहाँ से करे

----------


## gill1313

> मित्र ये फाइल मेरे पास से भी डिलीट हो गयी है आप Readon TV player का उपयोग करे फ्री है और पूरी दुनिया भर के चेनल है और साथ थी अडुल्ट चेनल भी दीखते है मैंने टेस्ट किया है लेकिन इसे इंस्टाल करने के लिए Dotnet के भी जरुरत पड़ेगी .. डाउनलोड यहाँ से करे


धनियाबाद दोस्त

----------


## Princek

क्या यार डाउनलोड नहीं हो रहा है

----------


## indoree

> क्या यार डाउनलोड नहीं हो रहा है


दोस्त क्या डाउनलोड नहीं हो रहा है ये तो बताओ ....

----------


## andythegood

धन्यवाद भाई यूज़ कर के बताता हूँ

----------


## indoree

> धन्यवाद भाई यूज़ कर के बताता हूँ


मित्र बिलकुल इस्तेमाल करो और इसके एडल्ट चेनल देखोगे तो मजा आ जायेगा पूरी दुनिया भर के चेनल दीखते है और लाइव ..... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## indoree

> साथियों  सूत्र पर पहली बार आया हूँ मैं एक जानकारी चाहता हूँ क्या  इन्टरनेट की स्पीड बढ़ाई जा सकती है यदि हाँ तो किस प्रकार , जबकि मैं  MICROMAX का 3G MMX352 डाटा कार्ड काम में लेता हूँ और सिम फ़िलहाल VODAFONE   और RELIANCE की GSM है मेरे यहाँ 2G नेटवर्क ही काम करता है


दोस्त आपके सूत्र और पोस्ट तो कमाल के होते है, और आप VODAFONE & Reliance 2G को युस करते है जो की सबसे घटिया 2G नेटवर्क है आप एयरटेल का 2G का इस्तेमाल करो ज्यादा अच्छा है और मैंने एक सूत्र बनाया है इन्टरनेट स्पीड पर वहा काफी टिप्स और सॉफ्टवेर दिए है आप उन्हें इस्तेमाल करो कल या परसों उस सूत्र में एक और सॉफ्टवेर का लिंक दूँगा जो आपको अच्छी स्पीड देगा .... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## Good Boy

yar is tarah kee setting karne me hee dar lagta hai kee kahi kuch ho na jaye.

----------


## the_super_girl

> दोस्त आपके सूत्र और पोस्ट तो कमाल के होते है, और आप VODAFONE & Reliance 2G को युस करते है जो की सबसे घटिया 2G नेटवर्क है आप एयरटेल का 2G का इस्तेमाल करो ज्यादा अच्छा है और मैंने एक सूत्र बनाया है इन्टरनेट स्पीड पर वहा काफी टिप्स और सॉफ्टवेर दिए है आप उन्हें इस्तेमाल करो कल या परसों उस सूत्र में एक और सॉफ्टवेर का लिंक दूँगा जो आपको अच्छी स्पीड देगा .... *राज इंदोरी*


indoree ji,
वो software कहा है ? जिसको आप देने वाले थे ..

----------


## esanjay

i have use reliance Sim connect thorough modem  1) jo appne imges de hai vaha satting karloga 2) par apne diya midia-fire link nahi khul raha

----------


## asumit

हा दोस्त आप की ये टिप्स 1000% काम कर रही है....आप को मेरा साधूवाद ....++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  +++++++++++++++++++++++++रेपों स्वीकार करे.....

----------


## asumit

मै पहले बीएसएनएल की 64 केबी का सिम मे 2g रीचार्ज Rs 98 का करता था ।पर बाद मे 128 केबी का डेटा  कार्ड सिम मे 2g  98 का रीचार्ज करता हु ....आगे से अच्छी स्पीड है ....

----------


## asumit

इंदोरी जी आप तो पुराने तकनीकी सलाहकार है ।जैसा की हिन्दी फॉरम है तो हिन्दी का प्रयोग ही उचित होगा ...वैसे भी आप सभी के लिए...जो भी इस फोरम मे आते है....हिन्दी हमारी मातृ भाषा है ...न की मात्र एक भाषा है ...हम सब लोग अपने दैनिक जीवन मे हिन्दी का अधिकाधिक प्रयोग कर हिन्दी भाषा का उचित स्थान दे...

----------


## avf000030

इन्दोरी भाई इंटरनेट स्पीड बढ़ाने वाले सभी सॉफ्टवेयर के जो लिंक आपने यहाँ दिए हैं सभी expire हो गए है कृपया इन्हें पुनः अपडेट करें महान कृपा होगी

----------


## M. Abbas

भाई यह विंडोज 8.1 में वर्क नही कर रहा है 
यह Cablenut फाइल मौजूद नही है

----------


## Teach Guru

*इन्टरनेट स्पीड बढ़ाएं की DNS cache को हटाकर
--------------------------------------------->*

DNS cache को ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम स्वतः ही स्टोर करता रहता है वो इसलिए की पहले जो साइट्स आपने अपने कंप्यूटर पर खोली है, दुबारा खोलने पर वो जल्दी खुल जाएँ। 
हांलाकि ये बहुत उपयोगी है पर इसके कुछ नुकसान भी हैं जैसे कि इसकी वजह से किसी वेबसाइट का पुराना वर्जन खुलना, ब्राउजिंग की गति कम होना आदि। इसलिए समय-समय पर इसे हटाना बहुत जरुरी है। इसे आप तब भी प्रयोग कर सकते हैं जब आपके इन्टरनेट कि स्पीड कम होने लगे।

DNS cache को कैसे हटाये?

इसको हटाने का साधारण सा तरीका है -->
अपने कीबोर्ड से विंडो Key+R दबाएँ,
अब रन बॉक्स खुलेगा इसमें टाइप करें CMD और ओके करें,
अब कमांड प्रोम्प्ट खुलेगा, इसमें टाइप करें ipconfig /flushdns  और इंटर की प्रेस कर दें,
कुछ हि समय में DNS cache हट जायेगा ..




    Click Start > Run
    Type cmd and click OK.
    In black window, type ipconfig /flushdns and press Enter key.

इसे आप तब भी प्रयोग कर सकते हैं जब आपके इन्टरनेट कि स्पीड कम होने लगे।

----------


## M. Abbas

धन्यवाद भाई मैं ट्राई करता हु

----------


## M. Abbas

भाई आपका धन्यवाद यह काम कर रहा है 
क्या मोबाइल नेट की स्पीड बढ़ाने के लिए कोई ऑप्शन है ?

----------


## arunkanesra

Mobile Internet speed bahut kam ho gayi

----------


## arunkanesra

Pahale bahut fast chal raha tha

----------


## arunkanesra

Net ki speed milane Ka Tarika batao

----------

